# Vivitar 356 Enlarger, help!



## nicolesa (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello- I am really hoping someone out there can help me because information regarding this product is non-existant! I had a vivitar 356 enlarger given to me without any instructions and i am so lost with it! if anyone can answer the following qs, id be very grateful:

- it has a strange plug to it. what is that for? is it supposed to have another power supply?

- does a timer connect to it anywhere? does it have to be a specific kind of timer? 

-how about a safelight? does that connect anywhere?

- any advice on black and white printing with it?

- any info at all, actually. i really dont know much about it. 

Thank you!

~Nicole Saunders


----------



## Torus34 (Apr 6, 2007)

The enlarger uses a power pack.  The enlarger head plugs into the power pack and the pack plugs into the 110VAC socket.

If your enlarger came to you without the power pack, it will require one for use.


----------



## terri (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Nicole, as Torus34 mentioned, you'll need to get your power source figured out before you can use the enlarger. Try a google search or something similar, to see what it's available that will fit your model. 

Safelights are separate from the enlarger, they can be found cheaply and are widely available. In fact it's not terribly expensive to set up a darkroom these days using something like ebay (just have confidence in the seller, as with any online auction store). 

Try reading this series of articles by our own Torus34. They are very detailed, easy to read, and give you the distinct advantage of being able to chat directly with the author, right here on TPF, for any additional quesitons you may have!


----------

